# Chamois/Ass cream for touring?



## maurice (16 Jun 2008)

Hi

Reading 'French Revolutions' it seems that it may be essential to use some cream 'down there'. Has anybody got recommendations/experiences(..erm) using this stuff for touring, which cream to get etc?

I'm doing about 50-70 miles a day on a road bike over three weeks.

Just about to order a second pair of bib-shorts and wondering whether to get some of the Assos chamois cream.

Thanks
Maurice


----------



## Andy in Sig (16 Jun 2008)

Why do you want cream for a donkey? (Ignore the question if you're American.)

Unless of course you mean arse cream. I've always found that wearing a pair of swimming trunks next to the skin does the trick and they also have the added advantage that you can wash them and they quickly dry for the next days cycling. I suppose if you did that and used cream as well, you would have no problems at all.


----------



## maurice (16 Jun 2008)

Ha yeah, I wasn't sure on the forum's language policy so played safe!


----------



## ju5t1n (16 Jun 2008)

Savlon - it's a lifesaver


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jun 2008)

assos chamois cream (technical name: minty arse lard) is THE best thing ever invented to help protect the undercarriage. but it feels all cold, which is kind of weird...


----------



## Yorkshireman (16 Jun 2008)

Sudocrem. Available from most chemists and many supermarkets (no menthol/mint in it though).Been using it for years (if it's good for babies bum - it'll do for minewink: and I don't think that it's as expensive as Assos .


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jun 2008)

Yorkshireman said:


> Sudocrem. Available from most chemists and many supermarkets (no menthol/mint in it though).Been using it for years (if it's good for babies bum - it'll do for mine( and I don't think that it's as expensive as Assos .



assos is only 8.99 a tub and it lasts a long time - a little goes a long way! also you don't need to shove great handfuls of it down your pants like you do with sudocreme... a light application of arse lard will last you all day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2008)

Sudocreme for me too.


----------



## vernon (16 Jun 2008)

maurice said:


> Hi
> 
> Reading 'French Revolutions' it seems that it may be essential to use some cream 'down there'. Has anybody got recommendations/experiences(..erm) using this stuff for touring, which cream to get etc?
> 
> ...



I don't use any exotic unguents anymore. I seem to have hardened up. I don't even bother with padded shorts. Cotton briefs and cheap cotton shorts from a shop selling clothes to portly gentlemen do for me.


----------



## Yorkshireman (16 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> assos is only 8.99 a tub and it lasts a long time - a little goes a long way! also you don't need to shove great handfuls of it down your pants like you do with sudocreme... a light application of arse lard will last you all day.



The last tub of Sudo that I bought (from ASDA £5.99 six years ago) has just run out ... so I bought a smaller one (I am 'knocking on' a bit). I don't 'lather' it on - my bum seems OK with a light skimming of it, plus I don't want to risk anything bleeding through onto my BROOKS (only Proofide allowed on there . ). I was first introduced to Sudocrem 67 years ago by my mother (I didn't have any choice in the matter) and I used it for the next 18 months or so. A gap of around 18 years followed until I started doing rides of more than 80 - 100 miles and I've only had short breaks (to try out other products) since.


----------



## Tynan (16 Jun 2008)

savlon for the commute on the odd slightly sore point, used vasolene on L2B which worked very well, bought a small tub of assos when I had a nasty sore and it's certainly very good indeed although it is spooky for the first ten minutes after you put it on, if you're touring and can't afford any nonsense, I'd say do it, it's got to be the best one


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jun 2008)

Assos is amazing. I admit right now I haven't tried savlon or any other stuf but have now worked my way through two tubs of assos on various tours and would never set off on a decent ride without it. I've since converted the husband AND the brother in law!! We've never had any troubles 'down there'.

I particularly like the tingle


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jun 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Assos is amazing. I admit right now I haven't tried savlon or any other stuf but have now worked my way through two tubs of assos on various tours and would never set off on a decent ride without it. I've since converted the husband AND the brother in law!! We've never had any troubles 'down there'.
> 
> I particularly like the tingle



Apparently, the 'tingle' is a bit like an addiction. the more you use it, the more you get used to the tingle, so the more you need to get the same level of, er, tingle. Apparently.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jun 2008)

I have definitely been suffering withdrawal symptoms...can I slap some on and go to work?


----------



## andrew_s (17 Jun 2008)

Nothing for me, except Sudocrem once in a precautionary spirit after 325 miles of the PBP. I take a film tub of the leftovers on longer tours, and it has been gratefully received by companions on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

Cathryn said:


> I have definitely been suffering withdrawal symptoms...can I slap some on and go to work?



LOL We'll have to start 'arse lard users anonymous', or 'slappers anonymous' ha ha

'Hello, my name's cathryn and i'm addicted to arse lard'


----------



## tomb1960 (17 Jun 2008)

I am very impress with Udderly Smooth chamois cream available from Wiggle and other outlets.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> LOL We'll have to start 'arse lard users anonymous', or 'slappers anonymous' ha ha
> 
> 'Hello, my name's cathryn and i'm addicted to arse lard'



You calling me a slapper, lady???


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

Cathryn said:


> You calling me a slapper, lady???




only in relation to arse lard!!


----------



## Andy in Sig (17 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Apparently, the 'tingle' is a bit like an addiction. the more you use it, the more you get used to the tingle, so the more you need to get the same level of, er, tingle. Apparently.



Whew! (Wipes brow and sighs huge sigh of relief.)

I thought after your bit on the naked bike ride thread that you had converted to being all prim and proper. How refreshing to see you back on your old innuendo-laden, smutty stomping ground!


What sayeth the Wise Man now, eh?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (17 Jun 2008)

Cathryn said:


> I have definitely been suffering withdrawal symptoms...can I slap some on and go to work?



Could you go to work and slap some on me? Please?

Oh sorry, sorry. I'll get me coat.


----------



## yenrod (17 Jun 2008)

I'd like to know what http://www.pedallingaround.com/start/?page_id=4 was using on his MASSIVE ride !


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2008)

What's it for? I've done long tours and never used any cream. Is it only of use if you're prone to sores or does it have some other beneficial effect I'm missing out on?
Apart from the tingly feeling of course!


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> Whew! (Wipes brow and sighs huge sigh of relief.)
> 
> I thought after your bit on the naked bike ride thread that you had converted to being all prim and proper. How refreshing to see you back on your old innuendo-laden, smutty stomping ground!
> 
> ...



Ooh matron! What exactly were you expecting me to post on the naked bike ride thread? It appears that I have a reputation.

I suppose I've got to say something to rich_p now about him having a leathery-like undercarriage but perhaps I'll leave it..


----------



## Percy (17 Jun 2008)

Another vote for Sudocrem but I only used it when I need to - if there's a 'sore point'. I gave up on the prevention rather than cure technique after a few weeks of riding in very hot weather - my sweat had distributed the cream all over the back of my shorts and top of the saddle, I'm sure you're delighted to learn.

After five days riding or so your butt should get used to it.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (17 Jun 2008)

Percy said:


> Another vote for Sudocrem but I only used it when I need to - if there's a 'sore point'. I gave up on the prevention rather than cure technique after a few weeks of riding in very hot weather - my sweat had distributed the cream all over the back of my shorts and top of the saddle, I'm sure you're delighted to learn.
> 
> After five days riding or so your butt should get used to it.



Flippin' 'eck, how much did you put on?


----------



## yello (17 Jun 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Flippin' 'eck, how much did you put on?



Yes, that was what I was thinking! 

Another vote for the sudocrem. For me, it's not a matter of hardening up the arse (sorry ) but of avoiding sweat rash. I'll do without if it's cold but I wouldn't be without for touring - when the weather is usually (hopefully!) warmer and you're spending long and consecutive days in the saddle. 

I've not tried the Assos stuff (always looked pricey to me) but I'm tempted to give it a try now.


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

In all seriousness assos lasts a lot longer than sudocreme in terms of protection....or savlon or vaseline come to think of it.


----------



## Percy (17 Jun 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Flippin' 'eck, how much did you put on?



Well I've never participated in group creaming up so I don't really have anything to compare it to, but not a huge amount!!

To be fair my 'few weeks' comment is probably a bit underestimated - I think I started to notice it after 3-4 months of every day use.


----------



## maurice (18 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the advice and insight everyone, just got a tub of Assos in the post.

After reading this thread I'm going to feel like a right perv slapping it on for the first time in the ferry toilets but there we go!!


----------



## wallabyhunter (22 Jun 2008)

Hey Yorkshirman, just noticed your sig. I'm over in the UK next week & apparantly I'll be over your way. I've been press ganged into a visit to the airshow in Lincoln!

Maybe see you on the road somewhere.

gb


----------

